# Degrees North Xavier Movie



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Free 

Own your line: Snow video premieres hub with teasers


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Watched it last night, pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Redbull video player is making nearly impossible to watch.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Strange I didn't have any issues, the wife even let me stick it on the TV.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

How was that three story snow cave action? That thing was epic! And deep!



francium said:


> Strange I didn't have any issues, the wife even let me stick it on the TV.


The HD was having trouble on my computer for some reason. I got it though.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just finished watching, thanks for the link.

Can't wait even more until next month


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome flick - thx for the link. 
Gonna keep my eye on this page.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Max Agro said:


> Awesome flick - thx for the link.
> Gonna keep my eye on this page.


+1 Just blows my mind what a talent.:facepalm3:





:snowboard3:


----------

